# Torque Specs on a 03 Nissan Pathfinder



## abydielsgli (Nov 6, 2005)

im doing a rotation on my parents pathfinder and im just wondering the torque spec on the wheels.
thanks


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

wheel lug nuts: 87-108 ft.lbs


----------



## abydielsgli (Nov 6, 2005)

potsdamcartel said:


> wheel lug nuts: 87-108 ft.lbs


alright 
well i tightened them to 100ft.lbs so i should be good
thanks


----------



## Michael C (Jun 22, 2014)

I am here for the same question about the 99 Pathfinder wheel nut tension. I chose 80ft lb lubricated and would have chosen 100 ft lb if the nuts were dry. I used to tighten them at 60ft lb and the nuts were fine, never lost a wheel in mountainous country tracks. But Nissan dealerships are the problem ones when it comes to wheel tightening. Their mechanics over tighten the nuts past the safe tensioning specifications. I got my Pathfinder serviced and they decided to check the brake shoes and pads. The brakes were fine but when they replaced the wheels, they had over tightened the nuts with that blasted air impact wrench way past the recommended tightening specification set by Nissan. Believe me, I almost couldn't undo the nuts myself using an air operated impact wrench (torque gun), and when I finally did but spraying lubricants, such as CRC and WD40, I had finally removed the wheel so I could work on the brakes, but the nuts did sustain some damage. The question is, are these Nissan mechanics really trained to do the job properly, or are they a bunch of lazy lot who couldn't careless if the nuts are over tightened until the bolts snap? Does Nissan itself conduct a quality control on these rouge dealerships who are not using the proper tools and specification on service new and used vehicles? I' be damned if I bought another Nissan in future. Too risky a car.


----------

